# Hello from Nixie and Tori



## nixiegirl (Nov 2, 2021)

My name is Tori and this is my sweet girl Nixie! I joined this forum because I am a first-time cat mom and could use a community to help me navigate pet parenthood.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello Tori and Nixie and welcome to the forum!


----------

